# Blade Steel Composition?



## Woodman (Feb 22, 2016)

I recently did some handyman work for a new neighbor who works for a foreign steel company. He had seen some of the knives I made and told me he would get me some carbon steel that they make for sawblades. Today a delivery came from overseas with several pieces of 12" square rolled steel that measures around .10 or .11" thick. He will not return to this country for several weeks so I was wondering if a knowledgeable knifemaker can tell me do I have 1084 steel here or something else? I'm basing that on the carbon content of .8423. I'm not sure what the other elements do to this steel.
The waterjet shop I normally use is so backlogged that it may be a while before I get knifeblades made.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_17311_zpsfzwgktni.jpg?t=1456080424


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 22, 2016)

It may be 1084. I thought it might be L6 as it is used as lumber mill band saw blades but it does not match the typical material specs for it.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 22, 2016)

It isn't 1o84 because 1084 steel is what is called a simple steel because it only has carbon in it and doesn't have alloys in it like the steel you posted does. Your steel is considered to be an allow steel. The Swedish companies,like Sanvik, make a lot of steel for commercial band saw blades. It is not L6, because the alloy mix isn't right for L6 and L6 only has carbon with 6 other alloys in it, your steel has carbon and 15 alloys although most are in a very low amount. I would try heat treating it 1450 to 1500 deg 10 to 20 min. and draw it at 375 deg. for 1hr. , do this twice, then test it for performance. You might look at the companies web site for heat treating instructions or ask them for information.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Woodman (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks guys for the info. I'll wait my turn at the waterjet shop and have a few dozen hidden tang blades cut out like these. In the meantime I'll scour the woods for antler drops and hiking stick blanks.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/DaggersWharnyBlades_zpsf2c117d4.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Strider (Feb 23, 2016)

Where is the "foreign company" from? If it is from my side of the pond...I have books, you know! And I can read, too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Woodman (Feb 23, 2016)

Taiwan


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 23, 2016)

Woodman said:


> Taiwan


The Chinese have a strange designation system with lot of numbers. Only a very few commercial knife companies use some of it and I don't know any custom knife makers using it so I know very little about it. Hope it works out ok for you.


----------

